# For coders that work from home



## cpccat (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a question for you. What type of precautions do you take with HIPPA sensitive information when you work from home. I am trying to convince my boss to let me and I want to be able to address that concern.
Thank you


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 7, 2011)

My office has a locked door.  When I am not in it, the door is locked.  Any paper that has patient information on it is locked in a filing cabinet and never left out in plain view.  I treat my office  just as I would if I was onsite.


----------



## cpccat (Mar 7, 2011)

What about transporting the paperwork? and computer requirements?


----------



## AWright421 (Mar 7, 2011)

My employer requires that we transport our work in a locked bag/backpack/briefcase/etc. We use small combo-type locks; like for use with luggage.


----------



## ahaden (Mar 7, 2011)

We require a separate, secure office with a locked door and locked cabinet. A shredder, Computer only for business. A business phone number. Any papers are sent via email encrypted or a secure fax. If you transport by car you run into the possible problem of losing the paperwork if you were to be in a car accident, etc.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Mar 7, 2011)

We do everything electronically. I have a "for work only" computer in my office with norton antivirus and a firewall, among other things. We are not allowed to print anything, we work on dual screen computers that cannot face any open window or door, and eveything we access is from the remote server. Nothing is saved on the computers in our homes.


----------



## Clake3 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Use a home based system*

Get ur employer to invest into eclinical works.... you dont have to move any PHI around (Private health info.) its all web based info. can never be lost and its protected. Also look at CHMB solutions they employ over 3000 based out of SD, CA and they all work from home!


----------

